
CloudFlare - CDN For The Masses - duck
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/27/cloudflare-wants-to-be-a-cdn-for-the-masses-and-takes-five-minutes-to-set-up/
======
al_james
This is a pretty nice service. It also mitigates the need for a paid DNS
service, as they host your DNS records using a redundant AnyCast network.

I think they are going to struggle to explain how to install it to small site
owners. In my experience small site owners run a mile at the prospect of
editing a DNS or nameserver record.

